# WIKIVIC - TIPS & TRICKS - where's that now? how do I do this?



## creativeforge (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Did you know that you can track every thread you visited for about 60 days? All you need to do is click on HISTORY on the top menu and a page will open with all of the threads you went to. 






=-=-=-=

CONVERSATIONS (formerly known as the artist PM) 

I'm sharing here what Michael Ducharme has uncovered for all: all conversations have been carried over to the new forum. They are just setup the same way as they were in the old one, on the PhpBB platform. So each reply = new "thread."

It is not an issue at all - all my private messages from before are all showing up like that - one "conversation" for my sent post with 0 replies, followed by one separate "conversation" for the reply, also with 0 replies. Everything is there, however, just divided up amongst different conversations. (If I had replied to 'membername' again it would show up as yet another new conversation)

I am sure this is not a bug because there was seemingly nothing in the old system to link sent messages with replies, so your conversion routine would have no knowledge of what messages grouped together in one conversation, therefore it would have to make everything a separate conversation.

Edit: looking under "conversations you started"? Old replies from others do not appear under "conversations you started" because of this.
=-=-=-=

If you have questions about the new platform, please start a new thread in this forum and I'll see what I can do to track down an answer.

Hope this helps!

Regards,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 30, 2015)

*GOOGLE-STYLE SEARCH*

Frame your search within quotes to find an exact expression.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 11, 2015)

WHO'S ONLINE?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 12, 2015)

I believe the portal "Latest Posts" show NEW TOPIC STARTED, and NEW REPLIES to existing posts from all topics. 

On the forum home page itself, you have a column that shows LAST POSTS, which are the LATEST REPLIES in that topic. 

This is very similar to what the old forum had: enter via the portal, see who's online, check latest posts, see the banner ads and promotions from developers and merchants. Click on a topic in the Latest Posts to reach it and you're inside the forum, or click on FORUM to see all topics at a glance.

I agree though that it's confusing how Xenforo has various terms, but I could change that. 

*Here is what I understand so far:*

*PORTAL*​*LATEST POSTS *show new topics just started, or latest post written in reply to a post. It is chronological, so the most recent always shows on top. It's the hub of notifications for all these. 

*FORUM*​*
LAST POSTS, a bit similar to the portal, but only per topic.*

*NEW POSTS: *A bit redundant maybe, but it opens a section of the forum that shows the *500 LATEST POSTS, *organized in a chronological listing with much more details. 

*WATCHED FORUMS/THREADS : *these are discussions you participated in and receive notifications about (watching). Think of them as *BOOKMARKS.*

*HISTORY: *Will show everywhere you went (only you can see this) up to 60 days. It helps to find threads you remember seeing but can't find again.

All these options are supposed to make finding what you're looking for easier. But if there are suggestions on how to rename some of them, I'm not opposed to it!

Regards,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 8, 2015)

New features enabled: 
1- on top of a forum page, click on *Thread Display Options* to sort the topics by time, title, replies, ascending or descending!






2- Date and time of posts now showing on top of post.






More to come!


----------

